# Sister found a new born..



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

Little sister lives about 3000 miles away from me, and adopted a baby bird found on the side of the road last week -- she's had him for about 7 days now, and is pooping and eating and even opening his eyes now. 


What do you think? any way to tell right now what it is? Im asking her to take more pictures... preferably with her in it or at least a finger so we can figure out how big he actually is. 

She initially told me she thought it is a bluejay, but I am thinking it is a pigeon because she mentioned he is 'BIG' ...


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

That's a really pointy beak for a pigeon. Any reason why she thinks it's a blue jay? How many toes on each foot point forward? Looks like little pin feathers are starting to grow in. That might help determine species if she can see the colors.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Definitely not a pigeon or a dove from what I can tell. I would be guessing more towards some type of grackle or blackbird. More pictures would be a big help. What type of diet does she have the little one on? Knowing the color inside the mouth would be helpful also.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Melissa, I can't really tell what this could be from the picture. Could she give you his length in inches? Weight? It doesn't really look like a pigeon - or even a blue jay. First thing I thought of was a crow but that's why we need to know a bit more about the size.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Gotta' admit that I've never seen a baby crow at that age but it doesn't look like the right shape for a crow's beak to me. You can sure see this little guy's true knees, though.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I think she definitely needs to feed him more and make sure his hydraitons is good...and to make sure he is all the time 'warm'...he looks awefully 'boney' and torpid and dried out...Lol...but true!


What is she feeding him? and is he standing and able to perch decently when not like he is in the image?


Some kind of Jay or maybe a Sparrow sort I'd recon...diets would be about the same but for no Seeds if a Jay or the likes...



Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

